# Who is this artist?



## Rboyer1991 (Aug 15, 2015)

Hello, does anyone know who the artist is? All I found from the signature is what looks to be Benko. Thanks!


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Rboyer! It is such a wonderful painting but I'm sorry I don't know the artist..


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Just FYI I am moving this thread to the "Need Information" category just so all like threads are together.

I have not a clue who the artist is.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

https://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/14183542_three-paintings-20th-century

This is the only link I can find.. I believe the center picture is the same artist. You might contact this company about more info


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Found this on Face Book. John Benko This doesn't look like the same style of art but the signatures are identical styles. But then again Picasso's early work did match his later work. 
https://www.facebook.com/johnbenkoa...1439776933./10153962612285558/?type=1&theater


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

http://fineartamerica.com/profiles/john-benko.html


----------

